# Parents pediagree! I have done a ton of reserch and any other will be appreciated!



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

Seen the tie, the birth, I whelped them, and got the pick of the litter.. Honored to have a dog as pure as they are. I know I have a game breed dog, fully aware of some of the things I need to do for his needs.. Excercise, socializing, training.. ECT.. But I want to get some first hand advice from a owner.. The Dam. http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=528996 The sire http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=526696


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That's an impressive dog you have there. He is going to be a high drive dog through and through and going to require A LOT of exercise and way to channel that drive productively. I would strongly recommend looking into dog sports with him such as weight pull. He has the potential in his blood to do great things. Good luck with him! I'm totally jelly 

~Jess


----------



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you! i lucked out! And yea from housing his mom and dad I know what I'm in for. I have him getting to know a pull spring and was looking into pulling, they need something to channel that drive. If they get bored bad things can happen. I have done a ton of research on him and his ancisters.. Won't be bringing him to any dog parks hahaha. I know what I have. Little piece if the APBT history and im feel honored I do.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

You’re very fortunate and I’m glad you know what you have and how lucky you are. Please keep us posted. I would love to follow along as he grows! What did you name him?


----------



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you! And of coarse ill keep u updated. I have 2 of his belly mates here as well. They are my two roommates pups. I named mine Bender, he's gonna show more of the little gator and that's my favorite look, than the black female is Claire she shows that tonka blood, than the one red male is Bruno he gonna be taller and very athletic like his mom. They all show the different pediagree in them, I'm very lucky.


----------



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

Trying to figure out the color of my dude


----------

